

Google Adsense Banned my $97,500+ account one week before my payment - dipdib

Hello,<p>I am surprised, I was banned from Google AdSense one week before my payment. The account balance was $97,500.<p>They didn&#x27;t give any warning or notice before disable my account. I get paid $18,457 last from same website. But this month when I reach more they disable my account.<p>Email they send below (Summary):<p>---------------------------------------------<p>Hello,<p>This email is to alert you that your AdSense account was found to be non-compliant with our AdSense program policies and as a result, your AdSense account has been disabled.<p>Current account status: Disabled<p>Action required: None<p>Violation explanation<p>It&#x27;s important for a site displaying AdSense to offer significant value to the user by providing unique and relevant content, and not to place ads on auto-generated pages or pages with little to no original content. This may include, but is not limited to:<p><pre><code>    copying portions of text content from other sources
    websites dedicated to embedded videos from other hosts
    websites with gibberish content that makes no sense or seems auto-generated
    templated or pre-generated websites that provide duplicate content to users.
</code></pre>
For more information, please review the AdSense program policies, this help article about scraped content and Google’s Webmaster Quality Guidelines.<p>----------------------------<p>So how can I resolve this?<p>Please help me out this.<p>Thank you.
======
lun4r
What's the website?

~~~
dipdib
Check this [http://www.cnet.com/news/new-lawsuit-accuses-google-of-
adsen...](http://www.cnet.com/news/new-lawsuit-accuses-google-of-adsense-
fraud/)

